# Securing perches/branches



## Chris82 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

When it comes to perches for my pythons I do try most of the time to use natural branches of all shapes and sizes. I do still use dowel and PVC pipes for convenience of cleaning when they become soiled. 

I would like to know what are your hints and tips for securing perches/branches into your enclosures? Taking into account weight of the animal, how to secure the branch once in place from moving,twisting, falling and I find this to be important, the ease of removal for cleaning then replacing!

Looking forward to hearing your ideas,

Chris


----------



## pharskie (Nov 16, 2014)

Pvc end cap cut in half and screwed to either side of your enclosure. It's probably the easiest and it opens the possibility to use real branches. Just select the right end cap size for each side


----------



## arevenant (Nov 17, 2014)

I use big forked sections of natural branch and stand them vertically. I use support screws to rest them on so they don't fall, but are easilt removed.


----------

